# flying tippler for adoption



## patrick (Feb 11, 2007)

i have a beautiful flying tippler i want to find a good home for, this bird only has one wing the other one was lost in an accident, its a healthy beautiful bird.blue black in color, white eyes, if you care to this bird breeds like theres no tomorrow lol. please contact me if your interested [email protected]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi patrick,

Where do you live? Is it male or hen? I'm looking for a hen for my disabled male pigeon, who has a permanent wing injury.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi patrick,
> 
> Where do you live? Is it male or hen? I'm looking for a hen for my disabled male pigeon, who has a permanent wing injury.


Treesa,

I have talked to Patrick...he lives in NY and his bird is a hen...quite prolific actually...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> Treesa,
> 
> I have talked to Patrick...he lives in NY and his bird is a hen...quite prolific actually...



Hi Shi,

Laura is also interested in the bird for a friend for her dissabled bird, and she is in NY, so I will not be getting the bird.


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Treesa! I never heard back from Patrick, but now that we know this is a hen, you should adopt her! Maybe he would be up for shipping her to you? My girl will accept a female or male, so I have more options. I think you should ask him about shipping.

L


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

EarthaPidge said:


> Hi Treesa! I never heard back from Patrick, but now that we know this is a hen, you should adopt her! Maybe he would be up for shipping her to you? My girl will accept a female or male, so I have more options. I think you should ask him about shipping.
> 
> L


Hi Laura,

He said he would be gone until Monday, in his last e-mail. I think you should take her as you are much closer. Hamilton can wait for one closer.


----------

